# Crap, Tank Leaking!!



## Jareardy (Feb 14, 2008)

Just found this out right now, as you can see from the pictures it looks like it's leaking from several areas on this panel of glass. Is there anything I can do to fix this? I have another larger tank outside that I was planning on replacing this one but it's not ready at all. I barely have a stand for it....

PLEASE HELP

[-o< [-o<


----------



## Jareardy (Feb 14, 2008)

Bump, please anyone repaired a leak like this before??


----------



## JG06 (Nov 5, 2006)

If its leaking, you're going to have to drain it. Then you can try and reseal the corner or replace it. Whatever you do, do it quickly as you could have quite a mess on your hands if that leak gets out of control.


----------



## Jareardy (Feb 14, 2008)

I'm going to have to drain it right now, and the break in the silicon is so low I can't just drain it 1/4 of the way and leave it :mad2:


----------



## freydo (Jan 7, 2006)

you should be able to drain it to within an inch or two of the bottom, if you're using a siphon. i'm assuming you've taken the plants out and will be taking out the substrate, i would then use a sponge to remove the remaining water. from there you should be able to repair the leak properly. using a sponge to remove the remaining water will take time, but it will get done. i should know, i did this with my 65 gallon. and i had two inches of water to remove... that equaled approx 2 gallons of water.


----------



## Jareardy (Feb 14, 2008)

wow, how long did that take? I would not have been able to take and just tipped the tank over..


----------



## taekwondodo (Dec 14, 2005)

It lookls like it is leaking on a side-seam, and not the bottom.

If your looking for a quick "Getto" repair, I have two words:

Plumbers Goop.

Just drain it down enough so it stops dripping, apply and let sit 6-12 hours, then refill. It will last forever, but as I said, it looks getto.


----------



## zer0zax (Mar 25, 2007)

^^ I second the plumber's goop! I had a side seam that leaked on a small ten gallon once, all I did was smear a ton of new silicone over the old stuff and it worked fine. If this ever happens again to me though, I will either use plumber's goop or else strip out all of the old silicone and reseal! I was very lucky the ten gallon didn't leak later on, as silicone won't stick to itself after curing.


----------



## freydo (Jan 7, 2006)

Jareardy said:


> wow, how long did that take? I would not have been able to take and just tipped the tank over..


it took a little over an hour, standing on a small step ladder, with the tv on. but i got it done. i wish i could have tipped it over


----------



## ray-the-pilot (May 14, 2008)

It’s been so long since I did this and I’m not sure exactly how I did it but it worked really well. 

Go to Home Depot and buy a clear wallpaper corner guard. They are a clear plastic corner angle that will fit into the corner of the tank. Remove as much water as you can. Cover the corner angle with silicone cement and press it into the corner of the aquarium that is leaking. When it dries the corner will be stronger than the original corner. 

I did this with a 29 gal tank and it lasted for many years and movements. I gave that tank away so it may still be working.

The only thing that I’m not sure of now is whether the silicone glue stuck to the glass under water. I’m pretty sure it did but you might want to test it first.


----------



## Jareardy (Feb 14, 2008)

K, thanks everybody. My first goal is going to be getting my 90g up and running to transfer everything over for right now. Once I do that though I'll try these out and post pics.


----------

